# Soft plastics for Bream



## garyfranke (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Guys
Could anyone tell me what would be the best plastics for bream and Perch
Thanks
Gary


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

For bream I do best on the following, and my best session so far is 83 bream in 3 hours ranging from 30-45cm

2" gulp shrimps
3" gulp minnows
3" berkley drop shot minnows
3" squidgey flik baits
6" gulp sandworms cut in half
3" storm salt water yabbie imitations

just to name a few

the best tip when fishing for the bream on plastics is to fish as light a jig head as possible. start with 1/32nd and work your way up if you have to, the lighter jig head helps give you a slow drop rate which is when you will get a lot of your hits. :lol: :lol: also fish them slow and I mean slow. also try and fish with the current eg cast ahead of the current and work the plastic back towards you. this allows you to use much lighter heads and gives you a natural lure presentation. fish in as hard to any structure as you can, if your not getting snagged or bricked occasionally your not fishing in close enough. last of all get out and have a fish with a good lure fisherman you will learn more from watching a good fisherman in action than you ever can by reading

Lee


----------



## duncation (Aug 31, 2007)

wen im targeting bream ill use flick baits. if there are bream where you are fishing you will get hits. i also like to use squggie bugs with light jig heads and let the skimm over the water this is a very fun way because you can see the strikes and if your fishing shallow water this will also get you flathead.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ive caught heaps on gulps, 
shrimps, minnows, even pogys

the more taditional placcys that have caught me bream include the powerbait minnows 2 & 3 inch
squidgy wriglers 
atomic fat grubs

as said above just fish them slow and use the lightest jighead that will get to the bottom in the current,
give heaps of pauses too,


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lee has summed it up pretty well for estuaries....light, light, light.

For catching the big sea bream in open water around rocky headlands, I have the best success with the same plastics I use for snapper. 5" minnow gulps, especially nuke chook and lime tiger.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Muscaldine Sliders work for me on bream, again use a very light jighead.

Cheers


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Cant speak much for estuary bream but sea bream absolutely love the berkley shaky shads in smelt fished on a 1/8 jig head. Ive had some great sessions in the gold coast gutters and rips on these..


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

damn bream....they're much too clever for me! :shock: :?


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

3' powerminnow pearl shine and a 2"gulp shrimp nuclear chicken with 1/24 or 1/32 oz heads. If I was shipwrecked on a deserted bream island and could only take 2 packets thats whats I'd go for.


----------



## garyfranke (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys, I can`t wait until we get some reasonable weather so I can go out.


----------

